# Easier Faster Sure Fire 2-look OLL



## cardmagic12345 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not really trying to show anything, its just a thought I came Up with.


I'm not exactly sure if this was though of before but...

I've been watching alot of 2-look OLL tutorials. Most people who use two look OLL get the Cross first. Theres 3 algs to get the cross and the third alg if usually the 1st and 2nd Algorithm combined, that was really slowing me down.

I was looking over Cubewhiz and I noticed there is only 3 Cases with the corners oriented and 7 with the cross solved already. The thing about these three algorithms is that there easy to memorize and pretty fast. So I thought it would be easier to use these 7 OLLs you would use after geting the cross (Algs 4-10 http://www.cubewhiz.com/oll.html) to just orient the corners and use the 3 edge orientation Algs (1-3 http://www.cubewhiz.com/oll.html) to finish the OLL. 

Don't flame, it was just a though.

Edit: Instead of using Case 3 on cubewhiz use this Alg from Badmephisto's page M U (R U R' U') M2 (U R U' r')


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2008)

http://cube.garron.us/algs/compOLL/index.htm
The good edge algs don't move corners, so the other order is better.


----------



## riffz (Jan 2, 2009)

This isn't good. Orienting the corners first just forces you to use slower OLLs for the edges.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm... I use that two look OLL method last time..
i can't access cubewhiz, so I'll just post my algs here.

Actually, the edge algs are pretty fast, 

slicing alg for first case, (two adjent edges swapped)

super finger trick alg for second (my favourite alg), (two opposite edges swapped) I can easily sub 1.5 on that.

and average alg for the rarest case.(all four edges swapped), but if I am careful when orienting the corners, I can avoid the last case.


----------



## wongxiao (Jan 7, 2009)

cardmagic12345 said:


> I've been watching alot of 2-look OLL tutorials. Most people who use two look OLL get the Cross first. Theres 3 algs to get the cross and the third alg if usually the 1st and 2nd Algorithm combined, that was really slowing me down.



Can't you get around this with Partial Edge Control?


----------

